# House for sale Springfield MO



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

This quaint four-square home is centrally located in a well established neighborhood. Within walking distance (.75 mile) of Springfield's Historic District where you can catch dinner and a movie. Take a longer stroll (< 2 miles) to Jordan Valley Park to catch a Springfield Cardinals Baseball Game at Hammond's Field, or cool down at the ice park. You're just minutes from all amenities and less than an hour to Branson.

http://scroggins.hopto.org/



We've dropped the price 20k because we are ready to get out of the city and are willing to take the loss on it. We already had it about 10k below market value... our loss is your gain


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump. Will probally list with an agent if it doesn't move soon. If you're interested get in now before the price goes up.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

PC I wanted to take a look at the site again and it says it can't be found. Now that may be just MY computer acting up so check it out. Can you tell me how big the lot is and how old the roof and furnance is?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

starjj said:


> PC I wanted to take a look at the site again and it says it can't be found. Now that may be just MY computer acting up so check it out. Can you tell me how big the lot is and how old the roof and furnance is?


I'm wondering the same.My DS might be intrested.

big rockpile


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Sorry guys, Been having some computer issues.. had to reload windows... Site is back up


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

starjj said:


> PC I wanted to take a look at the site again and it says it can't be found. Now that may be just MY computer acting up so check it out. Can you tell me how big the lot is and how old the roof and furnance is?



lot is roughly 50x150. Its in the downtown area (Sprinfield, MO).. Less than a mile from historic downtown... 

No idea about furnace or roof. Both have been here longer than we have (10 yrs)

The furnace is an old floor furnace. The roof seems to be in good shape. Only leak we ever had was in a valley (2-3 yrs ago when we had a bad hail storm) and hasn't leaked again. Only damage we had from that was we lost the ceiling in the back porch/laundry room. has long since been repaired


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump...

Just about got it cleaned up.. maybe another week then its going on the market through a realtor.. Grab it now before the price goes up.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Final chance at this price. I'm heading down to clean out the basement. Clean up the yard tomorrow and then call the agent.


Going Once, Going Twice....!!!


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bumping it up again. We didn't get it all cleaned again this week so the agent ain't been out yet.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Final day. Agent will be here @ 2 pm Tomorrow (Tue, July 22).


Added some new photos under bedroom1 and under additional photos. More to follow.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

http://www.springfieldassist2sell.c...LSLogin&ARGUMENT=LfVtJl2FuaYEhZftNPceDQ%3D%3D

search listing #815386


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Reasonable offers considered.. We're hoping to close in september.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump. need to get r gone make me an offer


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Heres the deal. We're going on vacation this evening. Looking for a job and a place to buy/lease/rent in VT.

We do not plan to come back here other than to pickup our belongings. 

No reasonable offer refused on this house. I just need it gone So We can get on with our life


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump to the top


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Thought I'd bump this again.

No reasonable offer refused. May consider partial trade if ya got land in VT.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Really need this gone by spring. All offers considered.


----------



## oldcj5guy (Jul 24, 2006)

You mentioned cleaning a basement, but I see no other mention of it. I know basements are unusual on houses of this era in this area so I had to ask. How roomy is the attic space and access?


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

the basement has been cleaned out for the most part.. Our agent says its a cellar as opposed to a basement.. Difference I guess being that a basement implies finished living space (Which is def not what this is).

Attic space... It would be feasible to build a stair case and put a large bedroom/closet/bath? up there. I'm not a carpenter but I grew up in a house very much like this one and know it can be done.. Its just the two of us so we never really needed the space..


----------



## BDB (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey PC the offer still stands here if you need a place to stay let me know if your house sells


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks BDB


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

I like it, but it doesn't look like there are many jobs in the area.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Depends on what kind of work you do.. or are willing to do.. Springfield is a big city (250,000).. so there is some type of work always available.

are you good with computers and customer service? If thats something you're interested in I may be able to get you in the door. If you are pm me


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

If you work in health care there are lots of jobs available. Our economy as bad as it is, is not as bad as the rest of the country at this point.


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

My husband has only experience in retail and food. That's the problem.


----------



## psr13 (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll show it to my husband and let you know what he says. I found that there is a Macy's there, and that is one of the places he currently works. I'll see if he likes it. Coincidentally, my grandpa grew up in Carthage. I think I saw on the map that it isn't too far from there.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

They are hiring in food services at St. John's Hospital fyi. They are the largest hospital here and largest employer.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

psr13 said:


> My husband has only experience in retail and food. That's the problem.


plenty of retail here as well... do a search for battlefield mall.. 

There is sears, Macys, Penneys, Famous Barr (may be macys now).


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Bump bump.. Still plenty of time to get moved in before winter


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump... Make an offer .. bump


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok no offers yet!! Today only I'd consider $65k


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump bump


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump bump..


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

got to be out of here by may.. Make an offer


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump it back up


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

$65k or make me an offer


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

bump... Last call.. I'm calling webuyuglyhouses next week.


----------

